# Shower on stage



## highlandmist11 (Apr 29, 2010)

I read the old thread about the shower without getting wet from South Pacific but it didn't help my predicament. My question is about designing the shower in general. We had a completely self-contained shower on stage during my undergrad, but I don't know how it was done. I assume via some type of battery operated pump? I have never done running water on stage and would really love for it to be self-contained. It doesn't seem like it would be terribly difficult, but I am having trouble finding much helpful info. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MarshallPope (Apr 29, 2010)

You first place to look may be the back yard pond section at Home Depot. I have used that type of pump before for similar projects to this. Just make sure it gives you enough pressure to get the water all the way to the top and do more than trickle. There should be a chart on the box for any pump you end up with stating the gallons per hour at various lift heights.

Chances are you will use a submersible pump (which would probably be much easier to find), so keep in mind the depth required for one of these underneath the shower. I would imagine a good 6-10 inches would be needed. Also, the deeper it is, the more it will muffle the sound of the pump.


----------



## shiben (Apr 29, 2010)

If you have a source of pressurized water that would probably work too, using a hose or something. Might be rather cold. Does the unit need/want to be self contained?


----------



## philhaney (Apr 29, 2010)

MarshallPope said:


> ...make sure it gives you enough pressure to get the water all the way to the top and do more than trickle ... Chances are you will use a submersible pump...



If you use a submersible pump, check to see how "submersed" it has to be. Any pump will have a different lifting height and flow rate in 3 inches of water than it will if it's under three feet of water.

If an actor has to get in and use the shower, also be sure to include some type of filter and change the water and clean the shower before every performance. Unlike a large public pool, the water in a self-contained shower unit will become contaminated with skin cells and oils, and dirt, etc. pretty quickly. There is a health issue to consider as well as just making a functional shower unit...


----------



## KeepOnTruckin (Apr 29, 2010)

I would think the shower would need to have warm water for the actor's enjoyment and health. Can you connect it to a sink with high pressure or something?


----------



## shiben (Apr 29, 2010)

KeepOnTruckin said:


> I would think the shower would need to have warm water for the actor's enjoyment and health. Can you connect it to a sink with high pressure or something?



Thats sort of what I was thinking, hook it up to a sink with a hose and then just collect the water in a bucket (or a tank truck if its on for the whole show) and do with it what you will after the show.


----------



## MPowers (Apr 30, 2010)

Water, Water every where and not a drop to....... Wait, that's a different story. I've done water many times, from a working sink to full stage rain for "Singing In The Rain". A couple of articles I've written can be found at:
Water on Stage
South Pacific can be done with no water or lots of water, depending on the set design and the director's concept of the scene. Without water you need a hair foam, sorry, I'm not the person for this, don't know what the product is, check with your costume or hair people of a local hair salon. However, if you use water, the biggest issue is not how to get the water, but rather how to get rid of it, or how to handle the water AFTER it is dispensed. Depending on the set design, the shower in S. P. usually has to be self contained so it can be brought on and struck during the scene change. Supply can be as simple as a 5 gal. tank above the shower and a gravity feed to a pull chain shower head, very like many camping showers you can get in various outdoor/camping supply stores. It can also be a hudson sprayer rigged to a shower head. If you feel the need to use a building supply ( I don't recommend it!) make sure you use a quick connect with shut off so the shower can be disconnected for moving and with out leaking all over the stage. The gravity feed tank fits well with the show genere an is easy and cheap to construct (the same way Luther Billis would have built it!) . You can heat the water or use hot tap water from the shop to fill the tank at half hour an it will still be warm enough for safety and comfort when the shower scene takes place. A little standard plumbing and a pull chain shower head solves the delivery problem. Now, the real problem, what to do with the water. Build an up-side down platform or a shallow tank, line it with plastic and put a small "deck" inside, kinda like a fork lift skid. to catch the water until it gets back off stage to be emptied between shows. If you have time and $$ build in a valve to drain the catch tank between shows, easier than a bailing it out with a cup or scoop. If you are using tap water and emptying it out between shows, the normal city treatment will keep the water and tanks(delivery & catch) clean. If the water has to sit in either tank more than 24 hours, check with a local hot tub or spa supply store for appropriate treatments.

I know this is a bit short and terse. If you have more questions, feel free to contact me off line.

Michael Powers, Project Manager
ETCP Certified Rigger - Theatre
Central Lighting & Equipment Inc.
675 NE 45th Place, Des Moines, Iowa, 50313
515-277-4190 cell 515-557-0178


----------



## ahoudini (Sep 26, 2013)

Doing a high school production of South Pacific and this was incredibly helpful. Thank you, so much!


----------

